# aftermarket tail light problems?



## dctackett10 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey guys, 1st time post but many more to come in the future since I got a new Cruze.

I have a problem. I bought some new tail lights and went to install them but it looks like my turn signals don't work. Inside when the turn signal is on, It blinks about 100 mph lol but still no signals. 

When installing them I noticed a yellow/black wire and had no idea where it hooked up so I left it alone. They didn't come with instructions. Any idea what the problem can be?

The tailights are called Philips-LED Perform tail lights


----------



## dctackett10 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## dctackett10 (Dec 4, 2014)

thats what they look like


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

can you show us the wiring from the taillight to the harness? and the extra wire that is not connected


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

LOAD GENERATORS is what you need


----------



## dctackett10 (Dec 4, 2014)

Slammed. I will when I get home 

And where could I find a load generator. What's its purpose


----------



## dctackett10 (Dec 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## dctackett10 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## dctackett10 (Dec 4, 2014)

this is the yellow/black wire I'm talking about.
When I go to lock my car the turn signals light up. But when I go to turn the turn signals on by the switch they won't do anything


----------



## dctackett10 (Dec 4, 2014)

Well problem solved. There working now. Think the problem was. I only had 1 led tail light installed at the time and it was not getting enough power or was getting to much since only 1 was installed. 

But whatever lol. Problem fixed. 

But still. Can anyone tell me what that extra yellow/black wire could be?


----------

